# Cattle Panel Question



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Soooo, does anyone know if it would be possible to transport two 16'x50" cattle panels in the back of a mini van (with all the rear seats down)? I'm just not really sure how flexible they are..... Could they be loosely rolled up?


----------



## Morning Myst (Jan 2, 2022)

I've seen a video where a guy did that. The panels had to have help getting straight again though after unloading..

I believe he used ratchet straps to hold the panel rolled 8nside the car 🤷
Maybe do a YouTube search to find it, or other solutions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. They aren't very flexible. Best you could do is a U (think hoop house) in the back of a pickup truck.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

My husband made a rack out of lumber and attached it to our luggage rack and then we drove back roads the whole way home.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Having broken 2 toes when some bent panels turned themselves loose...
I don't think they could be compressed into the back of a mini van.
You may be able to fit them over top some way.
You cannot cut them?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think bending up into a hoop is about the most give you’ll get from them.
I’ve been thinking of getting a cpl, but probably with a horse trailer, that’s still only 20’ not 50’. Cutting them would make things easier!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They can be purchased in 8' lengths, though the cost for 2 (two) will be more than a single 16' length.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It really depends on how heavy gauge the metal is. The heavier gauges will be less likely to bend. 
I have hauled cattle panels in the bed of our pickup. It is a 6 ft. bed, and so I had to bend them nearly in half to get them in there. I was able to load 2 like that by myself, using a strap or a piece of wire to secure one end of the panels to the tie down in the bed of the truck while I bent the other end around and got them into the bed. They were a light gauge, though. Heavier panels, and I would have needed help. They can do some real damage if they spring back and hit you, so be careful. They also might tear up the inside of the van pretty well. If you can borrow a truck or a trailer with high sides, this is a pretty secure way to haul panels.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Chanceosunshine said:


> My husband made a rack out of lumber and attached it to our luggage rack and then we drove back roads the whole way home.


THIS! We just bought some to make hoop coops for the chickens and my husband made a luggage rack out of 2x4x12 and attached the panels to the top of that with ratchet straps. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

We transport ours on trailer. You could rent a trailer from Tractor Supply. If you shop there a lot and have enough points in your account after signing up with your email and phone number, you can rent a trailer for free or something. The cashiers let us know we can, but we have our own trailer we bought to get the atv home. Could also use a truck. I wouldn't try a mini van. You could get hurt! Not worth losing teeth or the frustration of bending that panel OUT once it is IN. I have seen someone put it over the roof of their car like a Christmas tree. I can only imagine the scratches all over the car when they were done...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for all the advice, everyone! We ended up borrowing our neighbor's truck and trailer. Thank goodness for AMAZING neighbors! We literally don't know what we would do without them. ❤ 

As a side note, I am very glad we did not attempt to cram the cattle panels into our van. They are sooo much studier and stiffer than I imagined!


----------

